# Need to reinstall Windows XP via Parallels



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've finally decided that I've had enough! My partition never installed correctly when I was using bootcamp, and Parallels picked up the same partition when I installed it and removed bootcamp. I've been getting errors, had to wait on disk checks every time it starts, my hardware isn't working like it should (speakers, trackpad, etc.) so I think maybe I should re-install XP.

How do I go about removing XP? I've never done it before, so I'm at a total loss. Also, is there a way to re-install XP using a NTFS system this time, because the FAT32 gave me nothing but trouble....???

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Pretty much the same way as the first time. Boot from the XP CD.

You will have options later for removing partitions, creating new ones, and formatting.


----------

